# Returning doe and kids to the herd



## ksevern

Well, I've had kids for a whole week today!

The Boer doe had triplets and all three are nursing well, growing well, and nibbling on brush. (up to 7, 8, and 9 pounds). Currently, they are in a large round pen with shelter, but are not in the herd. The other goats and donkeys are nearby and have interacted a little through the fence. Today, the doe and three kids were let out of the pen and allowed to roam in the pasture adjacent to the others. Put them back in the pen for the night.

Momma goat seems to want to return to the herd (15 adult goats, three standard donkeys). I am very hesitant for fear the kids will get trampled. We have a doeling in with the adult herd and I guesstimate she was about 15 weeks when we got her. 

With the momma doe separate (she's the only one with kids), we can supplement feed her-- the others get browse and some hay. Keeping her separate makes this easy.

Any thoughts or advice appreciated!


----------



## Used2bmimi

She probably does feel lonely for her herd. Maybe you could put one or two other adults in with her? Maybe a couple who could use the extra groceries? My herd is very kind to the babies, I wouldn't worry about them getting hurt by the other goats.


----------



## pierceingstarr

I noticed that last year as well for my first time. I put Sandy with all others who did not have baby's and all of them just stayed away. They did not try to fight with her or the kids. Than April had her kids a month later and was gone for two weeks, she came back to the herd and they left her alone as well. Than all of a sudden both does with baby's we always together and they even ate together. Normally they would just like to kill each other for who was going to eat first.
That was just my experience.


----------



## ksevern

Piercingstarr,
Are you saying you kept the doe and kids away for two weeks?
I have three pastures, each about 5 acres, heavy brush, but plenty of space to walk and graze.

Karen


----------



## ksalvagno

I keep mine separate from the herd anywhere from a week to 2 weeks. Just depends on how things are going with mom and kids. If all are doing well and you feel it would be ok, then put them back in and see how it goes. You can always separate them at night if you feel you need to.


----------



## S+S Homestead

Can you separate out the donkeys for a few weeks and let the goat herd help in raising the babies? It is more likely that the donkeys could accidentally trample the babies than it is for any of the other goats. (We have 12 goats and 2 donkeys - all minis). In the wild it is natural for the babies to be raised with the help of the herd. The doe will be stressed being separate from the rest of the herd and this could effect the way she mothers. The new mother relies on her herd mates to help protect her and her babies. The other members of the herd will help to train the babies in the ways of being a goat. It is really pretty amazing to observe how even the most rowdy goats will gently approach a baby and play with it. 

On our farm, when a doe has babies we keep them separate for just a day or two, just long enough for the doe to regain her strength and for the babies to get their legs. When allowing them back into the herd, make sure there are hiding places for the babies, (we use dog "igloos" and small plastic stools), so they can rest in safety during the day. We lock the mom(s) and babies in the birthing stall at night for protection against predators for a few weeks.


----------



## ksevern

I also thought of moving the donkeys out for a while. They are very curious about the baby goats, but they do have a good kick in them... the donkeys are always with the goats and seem to herd them around and the goats seem to stay with the donks. The hard part would be continuing to feed the momma goat, but I guess we could take her to the third pasture. (She is not an easy goat to catch...)


----------



## fd123

Id be scared to remove the donkeys from the herd out of fear of predators...i say keep them penned if you dont think their ready to join the herd...Dont take the protectors away....


----------



## S+S Homestead

I find it really helpful to learn how other people arrange their shelters, pens and pastures, so sorry if I take this thread off topic. I see it as all related to how the herd interacts with the new babies. 

Our goats have a "pen" that is about 1/4 acre with a shelter that has two spaces. The larger part of the shelter is the main "goat house" and the added side shelter is what we call the "birthing room". Rustic built with dirt floors and wood sleeping shelves. 

The "pen" opens to a series of pastures that covers only about 2 acres. All of the goats come home to the "pen" area to sleep at night. Even though some of the goats are hard to catch, they like to come "home" to sleep at night. We don't generally close the doors to the shelters at night, but when we have babies, we coax the mamas and babies into the "birthing room" so we can close the doors. This is for predator protection during the first 2 to 3 weeks. If you can't coax the mom with a treat like an apple slice, just pick up a baby or two and she will follow. 

The donkey pen is at the opposite side of the 2 acre pasture. They also have a pen and shelter that they come home to at night. 

For both the goats and the donkeys we feed a little grain and hay in the pens in the morning. If the Mom is shut into the "birthing house" for the night, we can give her the grain she needs before we let her out for the day. Then we open the pasture gates from both sides so the goats and donkeys can graze together during the day. We put out some more hay in the pens in the early evening, which brings them home so we can shut the pasture gates for the night. 

You might want to consider making separate "pen" areas for the goats and donkeys that have their own entrance to pastures. This way it will be easier to separate them during birthing season or for feeding different feeds.


----------



## packhillboers

Perhaps by two weeks they will be old enough to mingle with the rest of the herd. I would maybe separate at night and then you can also feed the mamma separate in the morning before turning her out with the herd as she will need so much extra feed with nursing triplets.


----------



## Tenacross

The momma needs some extra feed. Whatever you have to do,
get that done. At my place, goats fall into habit pretty quick on
where to go and what to do at feed time. You might be able to
teach her to go into the seperate pen to eat. Either to stay all
night, or just to eat. If you have a skinny one that could use
some extra, you could buddy her up with the momma and babies.


----------



## ksevern

Thanks to all for their input!
First, we do not currently live at the ranch with the animals, but they are seen nearly every day. It is 30 miles from my house and 20 miles from work, so some of the ideas are not feasible at this time.

Today, I was off from work and we let the momma goat and kids into the pasture with the others. Hahaha, wouldn't you know it, the donkesy and other goats were at the far end of the five acres, with hundreds of trees and brush between us. Two wethers came to check out the kids and all went well. Eventually the donkeys and other goats returned to the shed area. The donkeys were fascinated by the kids and all seemed well, but we decided to put the momma and kids back in the other pen for the night. The kids are running around pretty good right now, but we decided to give it another couple of days with supervised visits.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I don't have donkeys, so I can't comment on how they would react.
We also have a small herd, with easy to catch goats since they are all friendly.
Still with a small herd, we typically don't let the babies out with other goats until we feel they can get away from older goats. They are going to get butted, and pushed around until they realize who will be nice and who will be mean to them, that's just natural. But make sure they don't get beat up too much.
Usually if a doe is the only one kidding, we keep them seperated for about 2 weeks, by then the kids are ready to join the herd.
BUT, what we do is put them with the adults under supervision for an hour or two, and work them up to more time, then a whole day, etc.

Is there any way at all to catch mom and seperate her at night so she gets her hay and grain? Would she follow you if you can catch her kids and take them to the pen? Our does will follow us anywhere we take her kids. 
If you could get her used to eating in a seperate pen like this for a few days, she'll probably end up waiting at the gate knowing that's where she'd be getting fed.
At least that's how our does are. They catch on fast to where their food is served, haha


----------

